# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The nice blue skies and comfortable temps shut the fish down hard today. Three on topwater and about 5 missed on the frog. We did get a nice LGMouth but for the most part it was a very tough fishing day. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

